
Show HN: Yala, a social media scheduling robot - hackathonguy
https://www.yalabot.com
======
hackathonguy
Hey HN,

I'm so happy to share our product with you folks - it's been a while since we
released v1 here on HN, and it's now time for v2.

Yala is super simple - you send her content via Facebook Messenger or Slack,
and she publishes it to your business' social media accounts at the perfect
time to maximize engagement. It's pro social media scheduling in a friendly
package.

One last thing. We adore transparency, and would love to share our stats from
the past few months with y'all. If you share your email (1), I'll send you
this month's investor update - and ONLY that. No further mailings at all.

Really excited to hear your feedback. :-)

(1)
[https://madmimi.com/signups/74fde67c562a42f29a66cb1c14086e5e...](https://madmimi.com/signups/74fde67c562a42f29a66cb1c14086e5e/join)

------
oron
Looks great! I like the branding. Good luck.

~~~
hackathonguy
Thanks, Oron! Appreciate the kind words. :-)

